# Your yard sale finds.



## Chris (Sep 30, 2012)

Post up your yard sale scores.

I got this stuff yesterday for 20 bucks. Not bad. 

View attachment IMG_20120930_114218.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 30, 2012)

Should't you be saving for baby diapers and college?


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2012)

No Obama is gonna take care of that for me.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 30, 2012)

Chris said:


> No Obama is gonna take care of that for me.



Oh, yeah...I've been sitting by my mailbox for so long I forgot why I was sitting there.    


WHERES MY *DAMN* CHECK!!!  :mad1::madrun:


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2012)

I live in CA where everyone gets a check....























Except those who work..........


----------



## Ecam (Oct 1, 2012)

That little spring loaded snap ring plier thing in bottom center of the picture is one of my yard sale find years ago.  It is great for removing lifters from engines when they get gummed up.  Yours is only the second one I've seen.


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2012)

The guy had two of them but I only grabbed one.


----------



## havasu (Oct 1, 2012)

Go back and grab the other set.


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2012)

I may. I know who they are so if they haven't sold I can go when I want to get stuff.


----------



## ME87 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that's actually a battery terminal spreader. They usually have a flat outer surfaces and as such work great for Snap rings as well. At least that's what an old mechanic friend of mine told me they were, could be wrong.


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2012)

I'll take a closer look.


----------



## Ecam (Oct 12, 2012)

I've used mine for that as well, but they are so thin in places I'm worried about breaking it.


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2012)

Anyone found anything cool lately? Anyone going junking this weekend?


----------



## Deckape (Oct 26, 2012)

I picked up a complete 10 Ton Potra-Power set in the case, and in like new condition for $25 a while back at the local City-Wide Garage Sale - Those are when & where you find the best deals!


----------



## Chris (Oct 29, 2012)

I love it when people sell tools at a good price. I hate it when I go to a yard sale and things are a buck cheaper then new.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 29, 2012)

Chris said:


> I love it when people sell tools at a good price. I hate it when I go to a yard sale and things are a buck cheaper then new.



I thought you were going to say you came home with the trailer full of Craftsman Tools...


----------



## Chris (Oct 29, 2012)

I wish, only thing I came home with was an empty wallet and an empty freezer.


----------



## Chris (Nov 12, 2012)

New yard sale find.

$40 for this beauty.

Its the Wyatt Earp replica. 

View attachment IMG_20121112_145221.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 13, 2012)

Sweet! ....


----------



## Chris (Nov 13, 2012)

Finally I have something to hang on the wall that I don't care if it gets stolen and it can't be used to shoot.


----------



## Deckape (Nov 17, 2012)

I know it's a phoney, but you should add a sign:

*In Case of Robbery*
*Break Glass*​


----------



## Chris (Jan 9, 2013)

Just scored a bunch of tools. I'll get pics up tomorrow.


----------



## havasu (Jan 9, 2013)

Again?........


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2013)

Yup! Three five gallon buckets full of hand tools and a few other misc items. If my hip didn't hurt like hell I would have gotten to it tonight.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 10, 2013)

Congrats. Are you going to run out of storage space soon?


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2013)

I ran out a while back, I need to build a shop.


----------



## Deckape (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey Chris, I'll loan you the space for those tools,, just pay the freight to get'em here! I'll store'em


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 11, 2013)

Chris said:


> Just scored a bunch of tools. I'll get pics up tomorrow.



Well,    ????


----------



## Chris (Jan 11, 2013)

Current medical issues are preventing me from going out to the garage. I will try today.


----------



## havasu (Jan 11, 2013)

Rest up my friend. A bad back is nothing to play around with.


----------



## Chris (Jan 11, 2013)

I am one with couch.:rockin:


----------



## havasu (Jan 11, 2013)

Right now, me too. As a matter of fact, I believe it is officially nappy-poo time!


----------



## Chris (Jan 11, 2013)

I've been napping since I got up this morning.


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2013)

I think today is the day I will get out and go through those tools. So far I am feeling up to it. Now if it were above 32 out I would be more willing.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 12, 2013)

Relax and take it slow or you will be back on the couch in a quick minute. we can wait for tool porn... 68* here, raining and we have the windows and doors open...Janurary 12, 2013...


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2013)

I am going crazy sitting around, today I opted out of the hard pills but I don't see that lasting long.


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2013)

Here you go, my yard sale find. I paid 80 bucks for this stuff. The was also two four foot levels a two foot level, bunch of chain and about 75 pounds of stick welding rod not pictured. 

View attachment IMG_20130112_132311.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130112_132339.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130112_132350.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130112_132401.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2013)

Most of this stuff will go into work trucks to be lost or stolen on job sites.


----------



## havasu (Jan 12, 2013)

One the last pic, the tool to the right of the hooks and to the left of the air hose extension appears to be a brake cylinder honer. Is that what it is?


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes it is....


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2013)

Not my most profitable load ever but most of these tools are very usable at work.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice Chris, how ya feeling?


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2013)

Leg/Back is killing me still but manageable. I can be on my feet for about 15 minutes before I have to sit down. Not agreeing with my busy lifestyle. Hopefully I can get it to heal quickly. The disc is pinching a nerve that goes down my left leg so I don't get very much movement before extreme pain.


----------



## Trophyman (Jan 14, 2013)

Chris said:


> Here you go, my yard sale find. I paid 80 bucks for this stuff. The was also two four foot levels a two foot level, bunch of chain and about 75 pounds of stick welding rod not pictured.



Damn SWEET FIND!!! I take the wife YSing every Friday. For some unknown reason, Friday, here in Florida, is HUGH for YS's. NOBODY does it on Sunday.

I've found some good buys but back in November I scored this for $300. Took it home and with a little spit and polish, (a little paint as well) I've got a damn nice machine. 

View attachment done.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice welder. It's the same here with very few Sunday sales. Friday and Sat mostly. I usually don't stop but when I see tools I always do just to see.


----------



## MarkWood (Jan 14, 2013)

Very nice find!! I dont check yard sales around here but maybe I should start!?!?


----------



## Chris (Jan 14, 2013)

You will find more tools at yard sales that you will keep long term then anywhere else. They just don't make them like they used to.


----------



## MarkWood (Jan 14, 2013)

yeah i know all about how they makem now!! i have tools from my dad that have lasted way longer than some of the new stuff i have bought!


----------



## Chris (Jan 14, 2013)

And you get to pay top dollar.


----------



## Trophyman (Jan 15, 2013)

I never gave much thought to Y/S's, drove past them all the time. Wifey wanted to check out a few and I was hooked. Still, I may hit 10 before I find something worth buying. Went to one last w/e and this guy was selling everything, including the kitchen sink. He worked for a company that fabed, and set up, liquid (food) handling systems. He was a welder/fabricator. 

This guy had 4 'x 8' x 3/16 stainless steel sheets he was selling for $20. Stainless 10' length of 1"x 3" box $20. An incredible pile of cut offs, all stainless, 1 x 1, 3 x 3, angle 2" x 3/16 flat stock. I gathered up a pile that weighed about 100 lbs. $15!

I also got a pile of these really cool stainless clamps that I've got no idea what to do with but they were just too damn nice not to take. Also a bucket full of these things that look like thumb screws but about 3/8" thick that were threaded 3/8-16. I'll take a picture and post tomorrow. 

No idea what I'll do with this stuff, might just tack it up on a wall


----------



## Chris (Jan 15, 2013)

I have been wanting to get into welding SS, wish I had a guy like that around here.


----------



## Trophyman (Jan 16, 2013)

Chris said:


> I have been wanting to get into welding SS, wish I had a guy like that around here.



Yea--I've been looking for a Miller TIG unit but haven't found one yet. I saw a nice aluminum spool gun for my Miller, but I really want to get back into TIG welding.


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2013)

You know you can also weld SS with a mig, just takes different wire and gas.


----------



## MarkWood (Jan 16, 2013)

i have welded stainless steel with a mig its not reaaly much differant than mild or cold rolled. i have used argon and argon/co2 mix on stainless and they both work well. the wire/filler metal is the key so your weld doesnt rust. i actually have used regular steel mig wire for stainless and it welds good but it rusts


----------



## Trophyman (Jan 17, 2013)

Chris said:


> You know you can also weld SS with a mig, just takes different wire and gas.



Yea I know but I need TIG for light body panels and headers. Here are some of the items I got from the guy:
Got about 200 of the wing nut things, 100 brackets and a 5 gal bucket full of the clamp things. 

View attachment SS1.jpg


View attachment SS2.jpg


View attachment SS3.jpg


View attachment SS4.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jan 17, 2013)

Thats a nice score! I would like a Tig too but don't know if I would use it enough to justify it.


----------



## Chris (Jan 17, 2013)

What kind of work did the guy do? Those clamps look like Victaulic couplings for pipe. I could be wrong and probably am but imagine having a two pieces of pipe with groves close to the end, that coupling would hold the two together. We use them in Fire Services.


----------



## Trophyman (Jan 17, 2013)

He worked for a company that designed and built beverage (food types) processing and handling systems. They also built tanks and such. He had a polished stainless steel ladder that went down inside a tank that must have been 15 feet tall. It was so nice I wanted to bring it home and hang in in the shop for decoration! 

He was a fabricator/welder and all he did was stainless. Ur right, I got some of the little valves that the clamps went around. I could have taken hundreds of them but couldn't figure out what to use them for. 

View attachment SS5.jpg


----------

